# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Which is the best brand to purchase a printer?

## alfredscott2019

When my friend visited me last week he told me he is going to start a new office in Toronto . He asked me to suggest some good dealers over here from which he can get the equipment such as printers,scanners and other essentials for his new office at a reasonable rate. I told him I use sharp products in my office and I have not faced any problems till now with the equipment. Finally he decided to go for *sharp products* when he heard about my experiences on using it. When his new office staging was complete he bought the products and gave me a call after a few months. He told me a big thank you and said that he is satisfied with the products. If you know some other recommendations like this do list out here

----------

